# ISPConfig 3 und OpenExchange



## redi78 (13. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich auf einem mit ISPConfig 3 aufgesetzten Server zusätzlich OpenExchange als Groupware zu installieren?

lg redi78


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2013)

hi,

ich habe es bereits mit ox.app getestet - allerdings in ner testumgebung - und habe da keine probleme festgestellt. man musste lediglich den login von ox.app umstellen auf email. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## redi78 (13. Jan. 2013)

Hi, und vielen Dank für die Antwort. Gibt's dazu eventuell eine Installationsanleitung?

Lg redi78


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2013)

AppSuite:Open-Xchange Installation Guide for Debian 6.0 - Open-Xchange

das ändern für den login war in irgendeiner datei in /opt/openxchange/etc/

als original stand da - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - login und da musstest dann email eintragen... 

wenn ich wieder in der nähe meines testsystems bin, schau ich mal nach... wird aber heute wohl eher nix mehr.

grüße
nwb


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

habs nun doch noch geschafft...

also das umstellen des logins war in der /opt/open-xchange/etc/mail.properties

dort änderst du:

```
com.openexchange.mail.loginSource=login
```
in:

```
com.openexchange.mail.loginSource=mail
```

Die Befehle zum installieren weichen bissl ab vom Guide da du ja das MySQL root PW angeben musst... im Guide gehen se davon aus, das du keines gesetzt hast.

Voraussetzung war bei mir: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]

Hier meine Befehle aus der bash_history mit kleiner Doku 

```
# Sources hinzufügen
nano /etc/apt/sources.list
deb http://software.open-xchange.com/products/appsuite/stable/backend/DebianSqueeze/ /
deb http://software.open-xchange.com/products/appsuite/stable/appsuiteui/DebianSqueeze/ /
#Speichern und Schliessen

# Quellen aktualisieren und Updates, sowie Upgrades einspielen
apt-get update && apt-get upgrade

# open-xchange installieren
apt-get install mysql-server open-xchange open-xchange-authentication-database open-xchange-ajp open-xchange-admin open-xchange-appsuite open-xchange-appsuite-backend open-xchange-appsuite-manifest

# Pfad zu ox einfügen
echo PATH=$PATH:/opt/open-xchange/sbin/ >> ~/.bashrc && . ~/.bashrc

/opt/open-xchange/sbin/initconfigdb --help

# hier das mysql root pw angeben (dbpass - kannste dir aussuchen - und mysqlrootpw ersetzen)
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/initconfigdb --configdb-pass=dbpass --mysql-root-passwd=mysqlrootpw -a

/opt/open-xchange/sbin/oxinstaller --help

# servername durch deinen fqdn ersetzen, dbpass wie vorher festgelegt, masterpass selbst festlegen / Servermemory wird für Testsysteme 50% des tatsächlichen RAM empfohlen
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/oxinstaller --no-license --servername=server1.example.com --configdb-pass=dbpass --master-pass=masterpass --ajp-bind-port=localhost --servermemory 2048

# open x-change neustarten
/etc/init.d/open-xchange restart

# server registrieren / server1.... ersetzen, und masterpass ersetzen durch dein eben festgelegtes
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/registerserver -n server1.example.com -A oxadminmaster -P masterpass

# Speicherort erstellen
mkdir /var/opt/filestore

# Rechte setzen
chown open-xchange:open-xchange /var/opt/filestore

# Speicherort registrieren / masterpass ersetzen
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/registerfilestore -A oxadminmaster -P masterpass -t file:/var/opt/filestore -s 1000000

# Datenbank registrieren / masterpass ersetzen / dbpass ersetzen mit oben festgelegtem
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/registerdatabase -A oxadminmaster -P masterpass -n oxdatabase -p dbpass -m true

# Apache2 Mods aktivieren
a2enmod proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer expires deflate headers rewrite mime setenvif

nano /etc/apache2/conf.d/proxy_ajp.conf
# Inhalt der Datei:
# Please note that the servlet path to the soap API has changed:
<Location /webservices>
    # restrict access to the soap provisioning API
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 127.0.0.1
    # you might add more ip addresses / networks here
    # Allow from 192.168 10 172.16
</Location>

# the old path is kept for compatibility reasons
<Location /servlet/axis2/services>
    # restrict access to the soap provisioning API
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 127.0.0.1
    # you might add more ip addresses / networks here
    # Allow from 192.168 10 172.16
</Location>



<IfModule mod_proxy_ajp.c>
   ProxyRequests Off
   <Proxy balancer://oxcluster>
       Order deny,allow
       Allow from all
       # multiple server setups need to have the hostname inserted instead localhost
       BalancerMember ajp://localhost:8009 timeout=100 smax=0 ttl=60 retry=60 loadfactor=50 route=OX1
       # Enable and maybe add additional hosts running OX here
       # BalancerMember ajp://oxhost2:8009 timeout=100  smax=0 ttl=60 retry=60 loadfactor=50 route=OX2
       ProxySet stickysession=JSESSIONID
   </Proxy>

   # OX AppSuite frontend
   <Proxy /appsuite/api>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/ajax
   </Proxy>

   # OX6 frontend
   <Proxy /ajax>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/ajax
   </Proxy>
   <Proxy /servlet>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/servlet
   </Proxy>
   <Proxy /infostore>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/infostore
   </Proxy>
   <Proxy /publications>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/publications
   </Proxy>

   # OXtender
   <Proxy /Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync
   </Proxy>
   <Proxy /usm-json>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/usm-json
   </Proxy>

   # SOAP
   <Proxy /webservices>
       ProxyPass balancer://oxcluster/webservices
  </Proxy>
</IfModule>
# Speichern und Beenden

nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/999-oxappsuite
# Inhalt der Datei:
# IP ersetzen
<VirtualHost IP:80>
       ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

       DocumentRoot /var/www/
       <Directory /var/www/>
               Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
               AllowOverride None
               Order allow,deny
               allow from all
               RedirectMatch ^/$ /appsuite/
       </Directory>

       <Directory /var/www//appsuite>
               Options None +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
               AllowOverride Indexes FileInfo
       </Directory>

       ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

       # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
       # alert, emerg.
       LogLevel warn

       CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined
</VirtualHost>
# Speichern und Beenden

# Apache 2 neustarten
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

# Contextadmin erstellen / masterpass ersetzen / contextpass ausdenken / email festlegen
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/createcontext -A oxadminmaster -P masterpass -c 1 -u oxadmin -d "Context Admin" -g Admin -s User -p contextpass -L defaultcontext -e contextadmin@example.com -q 1024 --access-combination-name=all

# User Account erstellen / contextpass ersetzen / Username ersetzen / Anzeigename ersetzen / Rufname ersetzen / Nachname ersetzen / userpass ersetzen / email ersetzen / imapusername ersetzen (da reicht der teil vor dem @ - in diesem Beispiel also user1)
/opt/open-xchange/sbin/createuser -c 1 -A oxadmin -P contextpass -u username -d "Anzeigename" -g Rufname -s Nachname -p userpass -e user1@example.com --imaplogin imapusername --imapserver 127.0.0.1 --smtpserver 127.0.0.1

# Login für ISPConfig mit Dovecot umstellen
nano /opt/open-xchange/etc/mail.properties
#ersetzen von
com.openexchange.mail.loginSource=login
#in
com.openexchange.mail.loginSource=mail
# Speichern und Beenden

# open x-change neustarten
/etc/init.d/open-xchange restart
```
Ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen


----------



## redi78 (14. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich wollte nur noch kurz fragen ob es da mit ISPConfig 3 dann eh keine Konflikte bzw. Probleme gibt?

lg redi78


----------



## nowayback (14. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

ich konnte keine feststellen... Vom Prinzip her ist ox.app ja auch nur sowas wie squirrelmail oder roundcube. Du legst ja die E-Mail Adresse auch erst im ISPConfig an und danach dann in ox. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## redi78 (14. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

mhh gibt es eine Möglickeit die Installation wieder rückgängig zu machen im Falle von Problemen?

lg redi78


----------



## nowayback (14. Jan. 2013)

getestet hab ich es nicht, aber ein:

```
apt-get remove open-xchange open-xchange-authentication-database open-xchange-ajp open-xchange-admin open-xchange-appsuite open-xchange-appsuite-backend open-xchange-appsuite-manifest
```
sollte reichen... du änderst ja nix an der ispconfig installation


Grüße
nwb


----------



## tafkaz (17. Jan. 2013)

*Ox und ISPConfig*

Hi!
Wir nutzen die Kombi ISPConfig und OX schon länger und können sagen, dass es da so gut wie keine Probleme gibt.
Man muss, um wirklich alle Funktionen von Open-Xchange nutzen zu können, natürlich einige zusätzliche Anpassungen in der Mail- und Webserverkonfiguration vornehmen, aber insgesamt klappt das ziemlich perfekt.
Der OX hat aber leider keine grafische Administrationsschnittstelle, wodurch das Konfigurieren der Nutzer, Contexte usw. nur über die Konsole geht.
Das ist für die Nutzung bei einem Context nicht wirklich problematisch, aber wenn man den OX als Hoster seinen Kudnen anbieten will, fast schon unmöglich.
Aus diesem Grund haben wir jetzt einen Open-Xchange Connector für ISPConfig3 entwickelt.
Mit diesem Plugin kann man jetzt einfach aus ISPConfig3 heraus alle Contexte und Clients bequem verwalten.
Damit steht für ISPConfig3 endlich ein ähnliches Tool zur Verfügung wie schon länger für Plesk oder CPanel. Unser Tool arbeitet aber logischer und effizienter... und kann sowieso natürlich noch ein paar Sachen zusätzlich 

Bei Interesse, hier ist der Thread:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/allgemein-11/open-xchange-plugin-fuer-ispconfig3-verfuegbar-6298/

Am 30.01.2013 halten wir im Übrigen ein Webseminar zu dem Connector ab, könnte den einen oder anderen evtl. auch interessieren. Teilnahme ist natürlich kostenlos:
Home

Liebe Grüße

Sascha Zucca & Thomas Teves
    Systemschmiede IT-Lösungen
www.systemschmiede.com 
like us on Facebook


----------



## nowayback (17. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

OpenXChange Server und OX.App sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. OX.App funktioniert ohne irgendwelche weiteren Anpassungen von ISPConfig (habe ich weiter oben bereits beschrieben). 

OX-Server habe ich persönlich jetzt noch nicht getestet, sollte aber genauso einfach an eine ISPConfig Struktur anpassbar sein.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## tafkaz (17. Jan. 2013)

hm,
das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz...
Was ist denn ox.app? Doch die neue Version von open-xchange, also OX Appsuite, oder nicht?
Da brauche ich doch trotzdem einen funktionierenden Mailserver und einen sinnvoll aufgesetzten SQL- und Webserver.
Und damit alle Dinge genutzt werden können, müssen doch diese Dinge auch entsprechend eingerichtet werden? Also zum Beispiel ACL, Sieve usw.?

Oder stehe ich jetzt gerade total auf dem Schlauch? 

Und meinen OX muss ich doch dann immer noch konfigurieren, oder wie handhabst Du das? Man braucht doch immer noch einen OX-Context und die einzelnen Clients?

Liebe Grüße
Sascha


----------



## nowayback (17. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

mit OX.App meinte ich: OX App Suite Community Version

Diese App Suite setzt einen bereits funktionierenden Mailserver, SQL Server und Webserver voraus. Dies ist ja durch ISPConfig bereits erfüllt. 

Du legst in OX App Suite Community Version dann einen Context User an und danach die Clients die du im ISPConfig angelegt hast und die OX App Suite Community Version benutzen können sollen. 

Du musst dann nicht mehr für jeden User irgendwelche Sieveregeln oder so anlegen in OX App Suite Community Version, da du das ja bereits in ISPConfig getan hast. Also wäre alles weitere doppelt und damit Blödsinn.

Evtl. hilft es dir, wenn du mal die Versionen vergleichst: AppSuite:Main Page AppSuite - Open-Xchange

Grüße
nwb


----------



## tafkaz (18. Jan. 2013)

Hi!
Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei...:-D
Ich kenne die Ox Appsuite, aber es ist falsch, zu behaupten, dass OX Appsuite und Open-Xchange Server zwei verschiedene Sachen seien.
Das Ding ist im Grunde haargenau das selbe, die OX Appsuite ist halt nur die neue Oberfläche, die bei den Serverversionen noch nicht released ist. Man KANN die OX Appsuite auch auf den kommerziellen Angeboten nutzen, dies ist jedoch bisher offiziell noch nicht supported. Hier geht es logischerweise um Stabilität und Performance in Geschäftsumgebungen und bei den Hostern.
Das Produkt und vor allem das OX-Backend ist aber letztlich bei allen Versionen identisch. Bei den kommerziellen Versionen stehen darüber hinaus zusätzliche Dienste, wie Mobility, Outlook Connector usw. zur verfügung, die es für die CE nicht gibt.



> Diese App Suite setzt einen bereits funktionierenden Mailserver, SQL  Server und Webserver voraus. Dies ist ja durch ISPConfig bereits  erfüllt.


Auch das ist so nicht richtig.
ISPConfig selber erfüllt diese Vorraussetzungen keineswegs. Man muss bevor man ISPConfig installiert, seinen Server komplett konfigurieren, zumindest, falls man vorhat ISPConfig vernünftig zu nutzen.
Wie das im einzelnen (zum Beispiel) geht, wird glücklicherweise mustergültig einfach und verdammt fundiert auf den Howtoforge-Seiten erklärt.
Die reine Installation von ISPConfig stellt also keinerlei Serverdienste bereit. So etwas macht nämlich beispielsweise das Plesk Panel.
Darum ist das Umstellen vom courier auf dovecot innerhalb einer Plesk Umgebung auch ein "pain in the a**" und völlig unsupported.
Der Vorteil bei ISPConfig istalso, dass man sich seinen Server so einrichten kann, wie man sich das vorstellt (im Rahmen relativ lockerer Grenzen), und nicht etwa wie eine Panel-Software-Firma es einem vorschreibt. In unseren Augen ein echter Mehrwert.

Ergo:
- Man muss also seinen Server (Mail, Imap, Web, SQL usw.) auf jeden Fall irgendwie einrichten, bevor man ISPConfig nutzen kann.
- damit müssen auch zum Beispiel Sieve und ACL innerhalb des gewählten IMAP-Servers auf jeder Umgebung (nicht für jeden User natürlich, sondern pro Server) individuell angepasst werden.
- Für die Nutzung von Open-Xchange (egal welche Version) sollten einige Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein. Zum Beispiel sollten die ACLs so eingerichtet sein im IMAP-Server, dass innerhalb des OX problemlos Objekte (Kalender, Mailordner usw.) freigegeben werden können. Wenn man es richtig macht, sollten auch Group-ACLs funktionieren, damit man diese Freigaben dann auch Gruppen zuordnen kann und nicht nur Usern.

Eine grundsätzliche Konfiguration der Open-Xchange Clients und Contexte ist jedoch trotzdem nicht möglich in ISPConfig. Das erfolgt in der Regel immer noch zusätzlich per Konsolenbefehl.
Für jeden Mailuser der den OX nutzen können soll, muss (meines Erachtens auch in de OX-Appsuite immer noch) der createuser Befehl abgesetzt werden.
Und genau das (unter anderem), erledigt unser Open-Xchange Connector for ISPConfig.
- Du legst eine neue Maildomain in ISPConfig an -> ein entsprechender OX-Context wird automatisch erstellt
- Du legst eine neue Mailbox in ISPConfig an -> der entsprechende OX-Client wird im richtigen Context automatisch erstellt

Natürlich macht das Plugin noch viel mehr, aber das mal als grundsätzliche Einleitung.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, bei privaten oder kleineren gechäftlichen Umgebungen, kann man wunderbar mit der Konsole (oder mit entsprechenden freien Admintools für den OX) arbeiten. 
Wenn man bisher klar kommt, wäre die Nuutzung unseres Ox-Connectors nur wesentlich komfortabler, nicht aber wirklich nötig.
Aber als Hoster, mit mehreren Kunden, Resellern, Maildomains usw. kommt man über die Konsole an sehr schnell seine Grenzen. Da fehlt dann mindestens die Übersicht, von einer Anbindung an das ISPConfig Billing Modul mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte irgendwie erklären, was ich meine...
Liebe Grüße
Sascha

Systemschmiede IT-Lösungen
www.systemschmiede.com 
like us on Facebook


----------



## nowayback (18. Jan. 2013)

Hi, 

du hast jetzt in einem Post nochmal erklärt was ich eh schon in diesem Thread geschrieben habe 

Daher denke ich das wir uns nun verstanden haben.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## franky64 (9. März 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mich an der Anleitung auf der ersten Seite gehalten und versucht bei nem laufenden ISP Config, frisch nach Anleitung installiert (debian 6.0)

Ich hänge jetzt bei unten stehendem Fehler und google hilft erst mal nicht....

root@mailserver:~# /opt/open-xchange/sbin/createcontext -A oxadminmaster -P einpw -c 1 -u oxadmin -d "Context Admin" -g Admin -s User -p einpw -L defaultcontext -e eine@email.name -q 1024 --access-combination-name=allxchange -L defaultc                                                                                        context 1 could not be created:
Server response:
 com.openexchange.admin.rmi.exceptions.OXContextException: The new context could not be created. All not full databases can not be connected to.
        at com.openexchange.admin.storage.mysqlStorage.OXContextMySQLStorage.create(OXContextMySQLStorage.java:1065)
        at com.openexchange.admin.rmi.impl.OXContext.createmaincall(OXContext.java:919)
        at com.openexchange.admin.rmi.impl.OXContextCommonImpl.createcommon(OXContextCommonImpl.java:158)
        at com.openexchange.admin.rmi.impl.OXContext.create(OXContext.java:229)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)


----------



## franky64 (10. März 2013)

ich antworte mir mal selber, Database deleted und anleitung komplett von vorne und dann ging es.


----------



## franky64 (10. März 2013)

bei der Gelegenheit....ich war auf der Suche nach einem "exchange" Ersatz, weil ich unseren exchange aus Lizenzgründen einmotten möchte.

Was ich jetzt nach dem Testen an Fragestellungen habe.

Wenn ich als Basis einen Mailserver mit ISPconfig also Postfix/Dovecot/ etc nutze, dann kann App Suite doch nicht "syncronisiren" also z.b die Ipad kalenderfunktion...bzw die Kontakte.....wenn ich da einen Termin / Kontakt eingebe brauchts eine Art Syncronisation, die sehe ich aber nicht, das geht praktisch nur per Email bzw händisch.


----------



## nowayback (10. März 2013)

hi,

ich weiß ned ob ich das einfach nur verpeilt hatte, aber seit wann spricht exchange denn caldav? bis exchange 2010 dachte ich wäre das nicht möglich gewesen ohne zusätzliche tools...

aber back to topic:
Caldav carddav Bundles - Open-Xchange

da haste caldav für Kalendereinträge und carddav für kontakte

Grüße
nwb


----------

